# Damaged coat from using a furminator ?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It will grow back, but may take months to fill back in. Furminators cut the top coat as well as pull out the under coat. It is just too easy to misuse a Furminator, I wouldn't ever use it on a Golden Retriever. And I actually left a bald swatch on my cat too!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

The doggie furminator will give you the same results. They make a RAKE that doesn't cut the top coat and only cost like $6. that will not damage the top coat. Don't feel too bad, there was someone that posted their groomer had been using this on their golden for de-shedding and couldn't understand why his golden looked like a lab  
If you use a doggie blow dryer after baths it helps to relieve the shedding. This and daily brushing, but goldens shed... it's part of their charm.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Can't recommend a good dog blow dryer enough!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I use a the "Furminator De-Shedding Tool for Large Dogs" frequently. It works well and does not cut the topcoat.


----------



## Dallas’grandma (Jan 20, 2020)

mylissyk said:


> It will grow back, but may take months to fill back in. Furminators cut the top coat as well as pull out the under coat. It is just too easy to misuse a Furminator, I wouldn't ever use it on a Golden Retriever. And I actually left a bald swatch on my cat too!


Thanks for the reply. I will defiantly never do that again!


puddles everywhere said:


> The doggie furminator will give you the same results. They make a RAKE that doesn't cut the top coat and only cost like $6. that will not damage the top coat. Don't feel too bad, there was someone that posted their groomer had been using this on their golden for de-shedding and couldn't understand why his golden looked like a lab
> If you use a doggie blow dryer after baths it helps to relieve the shedding. This and daily brushing, but goldens shed... it's part of their charm.


Thank you for your comments!
I just hope it grows back. I just want to cry...


----------



## Dallas’grandma (Jan 20, 2020)

Thank you for your comments. I just hope it grows back. I want to cry...here is a picture...?


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Don’t be too hard on yourself! You haven’t damaged the pup for life or done anything to cause him harm. My husband is a police lieutenant. He has one of those shavers with attachments for various lengths. Normally he puts on the length thing to the razor and then hands it to me and I cut his hair. That particular day he didn’t do that and I shaved a 4”bald spot on the back of his head. I didn’t think I’d ever get over feeling bad about that, but it grew out in a few months and we laugh about it now. His friends at work did think his new haircit was quite amusing! What I’m trying to say is I understand how bad you feel bit it’s just a cosmetic thing andyou now know not to use the furminator. I also had gotten one of those and was using it until I learned not to.


----------

